# “Non So Piu Cosa Son, Cosa Faccio” From Mozart’s Opera “Figaro”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the aria “Non So Piu Cosa Son, Cosa Faccio” from Mozart’s opera “Figaro”. It being a very small part of this aria which was heard in the wedding scene from the film “The Godfather”. This aria also being amongst my Joannuszka’s favorite. 

The aria “Non So Piu Cosa Son, Cosa Faccio” is heard in the first act of Mozart’s opera “Figaro”. Its title being “I Don’t Know Anymore What I Am, What Am Doing” when translated in to English. This being a rather strange aria in the sense that it is performed by a female mezzo-soprano, who in fact is playing the part of a young man by the name of “Cherubino”. Cherubino, an oversexed young man who is turned on by just about every woman whose beauty goes by his gaze. It being in this aria in which he confesses he desires of how every woman he sees causes him to palpitate and change color to the point that he finds self control almost impossible to come by.

“Non So Piu Cosa Son, Cosa Faccio” in my opinon is an aria which manages not only to capture the hopes and dreams of a young man inspired by all the women about him but his desires for love; as his voice expresses all the lustful passion of the early stage of his life. Cherubino claiming a fire burns inside him which he simply can not quench no matter how much he tries; for he is one who speaks of love all the time. As for the music, it is in this piece in which Mozart has created music which truly represents the passion felt by the young man, who is simply overjoyed with his freedom to go about chasing as many young ladies as meet his fancy. The melody in fact exploding as he reaches points of almost complete ecstasy in his wishes to conquer all the women that be in and out of the palace, where he serves as page.

For my part, I would like say that it is this particular aria which in its light merry melody portrays the sentiments of many a young man who is discovering the opposite gender and all the ways of beauty and mystery held by all its members. This being what Cherubino praises as he sings with all enthusiasm of his youth. As for myself, I would like to point out this aria to my Joannuszka Slisznuszka; for the beauty it contains along with the harmonies to be heard. It in fact being one of Mozart’s most famous arias.


----------

